# Sense of Humour an mental illness musings



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

I was reading this website about a psychiatrist who thinks that mental illnesses are not actually illnesses. I didn't really care for that part, but in one of his articles he said something about how the mentally ill lack a sense of humour, so I thought if I were to develop a better sense of humour, would I get better quicker? To start off, here's a Mr. Bean video: Mr. Bean at the amusement park


----------



## el_kapitano (Aug 21, 2010)

babybowrain said:


> I was reading this website about a psychiatrist who thinks that mental illnesses are not actually illnesses. I didn't really care for that part, but in one of his articles he said something about how the mentally ill lack a sense of humour, so I thought if I were to develop a better sense of humour, would I get better quicker? To start off, here's a Mr. Bean video: Mr. Bean at the amusement park


I have a sense of humor every day even if I would rather be dead than suffer with DR. That psychiatrist is a moron like most of them.


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

ive got a pretty crazy sense of humor, so i highly doubt that


----------



## el_kapitano (Aug 21, 2010)

sonnl said:


> ive got a pretty crazy sense of humor, so i highly doubt that


Even crazy sense of humor is sense of humor. Sarcasm is also kind of humor... dark humor is also humor. Humor can exist in many shapes.


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

i was agreeing with you lol


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Yea....i don't agree with that psychiatrist at all. I think most of us have a sense of humor...Maybe he is getting that confused with taking things deeply/seriously/sensitively...?


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

Yeah the psychiatrist isn't the best...I do have a sense of humour but sometimes I don't haha...


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Don't really agree with the psychiatrist but I was feeling terrible today with all these dark thoughts swilling round my mind but then I watched "Get him to the Greek"










which I expected to be rubbish, but I found it hilarious and felt much better for the rest of the day afterwards, im going to try watch some more comedy to lighten up a bit.

* Although I should give a warning there is a scene where they trip out on drugs and have a panic attack so it could be a bad film for some people here to watch


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

Pablo said:


> Don't really agree with the psychiatrist but I was feeling terrible today with all these dark thoughts swilling round my mind but then I watched "Get him to the Greek"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


to date, thats the only movie thats ever made me laugh since ive had dp. not just laugh, but rofl.


----------



## Saintx (Sep 20, 2010)

Those guys can read about illnesses but they dont know what its like. People like him need shooting imo.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Pablo said:


> * Although I should give a warning there is a scene where they trip out on drugs and have a panic attack so it could be a bad film for some people here to watch


Lmao! I know dude! I saw it in theatres with my friend and..my mom..*awkward!*.. and I was like "That's me!" At the rub-the-furry-wall part.

When the world slips you a Jeffrey, stroke the furry wall.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Minerva8979 said:


> Lmao! I know dude! I saw it in theatres with my friend and..my mom..*awkward!*.. and I was like "That's me!" At the rub-the-furry-wall part.
> 
> When the world slips you a Jeffrey, stroke the furry wall.


Yeah







maybe all we need is a nice furry wall to stroke and everything will be good


----------

